# Wild Camping for Newbies from Dumfries to Gallway



## barryd (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi All

We have just bought our first MH a 1996 Swift Kontiki.  We have had one weekend on a campsite on the Yorkshire coast and although we enjoyed it we dont really think we like campsites very much.

I am planning a trip along the southern scottish coast from Dumfries to Gallway taking in the Isle of Whithorn and stick to the coastal route in general.

Can any one provide us with some good (preferably beach or lochside) camping spots?  In particular can you stay at the Isle of Whithorn?  

As novices is there any advice you can give us as to the do's and donts and what we need to watch out for?

Any feedback greatly appreciated.

Regard
Barry


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hallo and welcome!

If you have a look at this section CLICKY  LINKY you should be able to find the info that you're looking for.

When "wild camping" if you don't feel comfortable with a site, then don't stay there.

Have fun


----------



## Polly (Jun 16, 2008)

Hia
I have booked into Garliston Lodge (adult only) site for 5 days beginning of August.
Not been this area before looking forward to it. 
Staying at Dandy Dinmont site near Carisle for 3 days on my way up and also for my return journey.
I know it's sites and not wild but it's wild enough at the moment for me  a single person


----------



## lenny (Jun 16, 2008)

Polly said:


> Hia
> I have booked into Garliston Lodge (adult only) site for 5 days beginning of August.
> Not been this area before looking forward to it.
> Staying at Dandy Dinmont site near Carisle for 3 days on my way up and also for my return journey.
> I know it's sites and not wild but it's wild enough at the moment for me  a single person



Good on ya, Polly,,I wish I was as organised as you, still hav'nt picked a date or whereabouts for our summer hols as yet, narrowed it down to Scotland or Derbyshire. Mind you I cant get my head around these "Adult Only" sites, never mind , each to their own


----------



## Polly (Jun 16, 2008)

Hia
Nothing against KIDS I have 2 of my own (38 &35) and 2 grandkids which are great but i may be bias. but I spend part of the year working with beautiful children 
If children are about I don't mind


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Barry,

I've done a fair bit of wild camping in D&G and used to love the beach-side at Powillimount, just east of Southerness. However - word of warning: recently the parking area there has got very chewed up. it has mega-deep craters into which my camper anyway could disappear! My grey water tank is ridiculously low - 3" clearance if that - so I almost ripped the erse out of her last time I was there. 

But...I have been told that the viewpoint at Drumburn, on the A710, can be used for single, evening to morning overnight stops: the locals prefer a motorhome to be there as it stops the local oiks from parking up to do heaven knows wot (I suspect the rest of us can shrewdly guess?)

Don't know Whithorn, I'm afraid, but many of the small roads in the Castle Douglas area - esp the ones near Lauriston - have quiet little laybys where I've spent peaceful nights.

Hope you have a great time!


----------

